# balding pigeon



## backyardbird (Dec 1, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Midge, the injured pigeon who has been living in my backyard since October, has been doing well and was safe during our first 15 inches of snow in a home made pigeon "condo"...
but this morning, I noticed that Midge suddenly has a large bald spot on the top of his/her head. 

Over the past week (since the snow began), I've seen a lot of feathers (mostly small fluffy ones) in his box, but no bald spots - until now. Does any one know what may be causing this? 

Thanks for any help!
Jessica


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*Bald spot*

At this time of year, I'd be concerned about a bald spot suddenly appearing on the head. It sounds to me as though Midge may have narrowly escaped a predator. Some pigeons do develop bald spots when molting, but the molt takes place in late summer, not winter. However, it's normal for healthy pigeons to shed down feathers during their nighttime roosting all year. 

Are you able to examine Midge closely? Is there any sign of injury on his/her head, or just missing feathers? I can't quite tell from your post if Midge is confined to his "condo" or is allowed to free-fly. The hazards of free-flying are much greater during winter because of hungry predators, particularly hawks.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Is snow or ice able to form where the bird is. As this if freezes can pull some feathers. And a cat or such can it reach in or get near the bird. Unless the bird is a young bird I do not think much moulting would be going on now.


----------



## backyardbird (Dec 1, 2004)

Thank you for your responses. I wasn't sure when molting happens, but I guess it's not in january!  

I don't see any other injuries to his head - there doesn't seem to be blood or scarring and Midge is acting normal, just with a bald spot. 

Midge is not confined and he cannot fly, so it's possible he was attacked, but I do not see footprints (or paw prints) in the snow leading up to his box. The only prints near Midge's box are those of a sparrow (I think that's what the little bird is) that comes to eat some bird seed.

Yes, there has been a lot of ice and freezing condensation near his box - maybe that caused the loss...

Is there anything I should be watching out for, in terms of a disease, that causes the feather loss?

thanks again!
Jessica


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Found a stray pigeon with this problem:







I am sure it has parasites because it scratches alot and shakes its head. So far it has been bathed, de loused, and painted with scatt. The problem is that Scatt is expired. I am getting some ivermectin by mail soon. 
It is eating good and is not skinny. Is this all I need to fix the issue? Thanks.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. A small question about Scatt(moxidectin). Please correct me on this : Ivomec Injectible( ivermectin) 1% ( 10gm/ml), Scatt (1mg/ml). 
Dosage for: Ivomec for pigeons: 2-3 drops topically, orally, or (injectible?)
Scatt for pigeon scaly/depluming mites: 20-30 drops topically, orally, or (injectible?)
So far, I decided to go with Scatt because i needed it for a sick canary also. I will wait for your replies before considering applying/giving the 20 drops. Many thanks.


----------



## alexandra (Nov 29, 2014)

*balding Pigeon that can't fly*

I need some help in Orange County, California. My brother rescued a pigeon from Crows on the beach. Looked as if he was improving (gaining weight). Can use legs to scoot but not stand. Also a few days ago his feathers started coming out. His head is nearly bald now. I ordered Calivcet and Brewers yeast. Read that might help. Really worried. Grown to love him. Please offer any suggestions. Thank you.


----------

